# Mito Edifier



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 26, 2011)

Tal vez yo estoy loco y pretendo mucho por muy poca plata, pero por mas que le sigo dando vueltas al asunto no termino de entender lo de esta marca.

Cuando uno busca un amplificador, ademas de buscar potencia (digamos 1.5GWatt ), trata de buscar calidad y en lo posible buen diseño "estetico" (no electronico, porque uno no tiene ni idea de lo que viene adentro, te podes dar una idea, nada mas). Cuando uno escucha sobre esta marca, normalmente las criticas son buenas e inclusive hasta alguno califican sus productos como amplificadores muy buenos.

La pregunta es, ¿tan buenos son los amplificadores que vende esta marca?, entonces me pongo a investigar, basicamente con las especificaciones que el propio fabricante da y descubro amplificadores de una potencia importante (digamos 90W), que valen digamos entre $500 y $600 (pesos argentinos, 1 dolar= 4 pesos) y un THD del 10% 

Entonces recuerdo lo que dijo uno de mis profesores:



> ...un amplificador es un circuito capaz de aumentar la señal de entrada sin que esta sea modificada, si a la entrada decis "hola", a la salida debe salir "hola" tambien, pero amplificado...



Osea no se mato mucho en la explicacion  , pero digamos que es lo basico que uno espera de un amplificador, si uno dice "hola" a la salida espera un "hola" y no un "chau" (aunque eso tambien seria interesante para otro tipo de aplicaciones )

Entonces la pregunta es, por $500 o $600, ¿que conviene tener? un amplificador con un diseño trabajado pero un amplificador que da lastima, o lo contrario.

Vamos a poner ejemplos:

*- Modelo R1600T Plus (hasta el nombre ya te dice que es un mega amplificador , el modelo es estereo):*

.Precio: u$d 139 ($560)
.Especificaciones marketineras:



> Potencia: 32W RMS (16W x2)
> Entradas: Doble RCA estéreo
> Controles: Volumen, bajos y graves en el panel lateral
> Tweeter: 18 mm, 4 Ohms
> ...



.Especificaciones un poco mas detalladas, pero carentes de sentido:



> Potencia total de salida:                             RMS  2 × 16W (THD+N = 10%, f0 = 80Hz)
> Relación señal ruido:                                 ≥85 dBA
> Distorsión:                                                ≤0.1%
> Impedancia de entrada:                             10K Ω
> ...



Analicemos esto:



> Potencia total de salida:                             RMS  2 × 16W (THD+N = 10%, f0 = 80Hz)
> Relación señal ruido:                                 ≥85 dBA
> Distorsión:                                                ≤0.1%



Dice que en 16W RMS por canal tenes un THD+N=10% (de no equivocarme, distorsion + ruido) en una frecuencia de 80Hz (frecuencia recontra baja para hacer la prueba, normalmente se debe hacer a 1kHz), osea a maxima potencia y solo con un sonido de 80 Hz estamos seguros de que el THD+N es del 10% (digamos que si uno dice "hola", de lo que sale el 10% es un invento del amplificador ).

Pero despues pone que:



> Distorsión:                                                ≤0.1%



¿Entonces todo lo que me dijiste antes es mentira? o ¿esto es mentira?

La verdad es que el 2do dato es el tramposo y no el 1ero. En el 2do dato te dice que el THD≤0.1% ¡perfecto!, la pregunta es ¿a que potencia es cierto eso? ¿y a que frecuencia lo mediste?, no especifica ninguno de los 2, con lo cual uno tiene que descartar ese dato porque no sirve de nada (seguramente lo obtuvieron con una potencia baja, digamos 4W o 5W maximo).

*- Modelo R1900TIII (estereo):*

.Precio: u$d 250 ($1000, con esta plata deberiamos tener "el" amplificador)
.Especificaciones marketineras:



> Potencia: 60W RMS (30W x2)
> Entradas: Doble RCA estéreo
> Controles: Volumen y graves
> Tweeter: 1” seda natural, 6 Ohms
> ...



Digamos que una potencia importante 60W, veamos que dice el manual.

.Especificaciones un poco mas detalladas:



> Potencia total de salida: RMS 30Wx2 (THD=10%,f0=1kHz)
> Relación señal ruido: 95dB A
> Distorsión de amplificador: 0.1%
> Tipo de entrada: Puertos de entradas RCA estereo
> ...



Pero ¡¡noo!!, ¿como puede ser?, con $1000 y de nuevo tenemos un THD=10%... (por lo menos ahora es a 1kHz y no a 80Hz). De nuevo nos dice tener una distorsion de 0,1%, y de nuevo la pregunta es ¿a que potencia? ¿a que frecuencia lo mediste?

Lo mas gracioso de todo, es que el amplificador esta basado en un LM4766, que segun sus hojas de datos la distorsion deberia ser mucho menor:



> 30W/canal (min): T Package, VCC = ±30V, THD+N = 0.1% (max), f = 1kHz, f = 20kHz



Que hicieron en el medio para obtener semejante THD, solo ellos sabran.

Ni siquiera intente poner los modelos 5.1, hay casos en los cuales el amplificador es de 90W con un THD del 10% y recien con 5W obtenes un THD  del 0,1% (segun las hojas), lo cual te llama mucho la atencion, el rango de funcionamiento es con pura distorsion  .

Por ultimo, hace poco estaba dando vuelta en el foro y me encontre con un post sobre un amplificador de potencia (digamos que bastante importante) y me llamo la atencion el THD que tenia por el precio del amplificador (solamente, sin fuente), y estamos hablando de fabricacion artesanal (osea mas caro todo), e inevitablemente llegas a la conclusion que el precio de los amplificadores que te venden son un afano.

Aca les dejo el post que mencionaba (quedo barbaro):

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-pre-hifi-rotel-pcb-27641/

La conclusion a la que llego inevitablemente es que los Edifier es mas humo que otra cosa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 26, 2011)

cosme:
Muchos EDIFIER usan una variante del TDA7377 (el 7379 creo) que se alimenta con un poco más de tensión para lograr una mayor potencia con parlantes de mayor impedancia.
Ese chip es bastante bueno, pero la medida del 10% de distorsión es a plena potencia...y eso no significa nada por que NO SE PUEDE PONER EL AMPLI AL MANGO Y PRETENDER ESCUCHAR ALGO! (buscá en lel foro, por que ya tratamos el asunto del "rango dinámico").
Lo que pasa es que decir 32W ya es mentiroso, por que son 16+16 y si los canales no están en fase - y no lo están - entonces no rinde como 32W. A los 16W tenés el 10% de THD, pero la potencia de uso normal y conveniente es, como máximo, entre 4 y 8W...y a esos valores de potencia la THD es mínima (tal como HiFi).
La otra parte de la historia son los parlantes, que están hechos para ellos y deben tener una eficiencia alta, de forma tal de escuchar fuerte con poca potencia (los parlantes que tengo en casa tienen una eficiencia de 94.5 dB/W/m y en el living - de 30m² -  no puedo pasarlos de 2 Watts ...así que vos verás). Esto también se trató ya en el foro...
Por ultimo, si lo que vas a escuchar es MP3 (típico...son parlantes para la compu), no podés pretender mucha fidelidad si la fuente sonora ya es un desastre.

El precio parece caro, pero es por el cambio en Argentina. 150 dólares no es nada en los EEUU...y por esa plata no podés hacer nada que se "vea" tan bonito como esos parlantes. No te persigás con esto....así es el mercado


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 27, 2011)

Estoy de acuerdo en que nunca (o casi nunca) vas a usar los amplificadores al mango. Pero por ej. a 8W/canal lo podes llegar a poner, y ya en ese punto es seguro que estes teniendo un THD importante (ojo me baso en lo que vi en otros modelos, que a partir de 5W en adelante el THD se empieza a ir). 

Por otro lado, no necesariamente uno suele escuchar mp3, tambien existen los formatos flac que tienen una mayor calidad.

Yo se que vos de este tema sabes muchisimo mas que yo (bahh este tema, digamos en todos los temas que podemos tratar ), ¿para vos el precio/calidad de un amplificador como el *R1900TIII* es bueno? ¿Si tuvieras que comprar un amplificador, cual comprarias?

Yo por ej. tengo un minicomponente Aiwa de los '90 modelo NSX-V3000, que como todo minicomponente me imagino que ni se acercan a un buen piooner o technics de esos que vienen en modulos por separado. Este Aiwa es de 30w/canal y segun sus especificaciones en potencia maxima el THD solamente llega al 1%, y en 15W al 0,1%. ¿Por que es tan abismal la diferencia? si bien el Aiwa a precio de hoy podes decir que saldria mas caro que el *R1900TIII*, este venia con bandeja de CD, radio, cassette, etc.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 27, 2011)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Por otro lado, no necesariamente uno suele escuchar mp3, tambien existen los formatos flac que tienen una mayor calidad.


Si, seguro que el FLAC es muy bueno (es un WAV comprimido en formato ZIP), pero aún tenés la placa de sonido  metida en la cadena de la señal de entrada....y no es lo mismo una SB X-Fi que un codec AC97 comun...



cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> ¿para vos el precio/calidad de un amplificador como el *R1900TIII* es bueno? ¿Si tuvieras que comprar un amplificador, cual comprarias?


250 dólares no me parece caro, en particular por que *no es un amplificador solo*, sino unos "monitores" potenciados. Si comprás parlantes de cierta calidad para hacerlos vos, te va a salir mas que eso...sin contar el trabajo.
Estuve mirando la web de EDIFIER y *ese modelo* no usa los TDA, sino uno de National de la Serie Overture (muuuuuyyyyy buenos), el *LM4766*, así que la calidad sonora - sin considerar los parlantes -  es *excelente*. Claro que habría que analizar los parlantes...pero de esos no hay info disponible, aunque sí del crossover....que no importa mucho por que a eso lo calcula el software, aunque que le pongan el nombre de San Pirulo 



cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Yo por ej. tengo un minicomponente Aiwa de los '90 modelo NSX-V3000, que como todo minicomponente me imagino que ni se acercan a un buen piooner o technics de esos que vienen en modulos por separado. Este Aiwa es de 30w/canal y segun sus especificaciones en potencia maxima el THD solamente llega al 1%, y en 15W al 0,1%. ¿Por que es tan abismal la diferencia? si bien el Aiwa a precio de hoy podes decir que saldria mas caro que el *R1900TIII*, este venia con bandeja de CD, radio, cassette, etc.


Y...son cosas diferentes de épocas diferentes. Si vos leés el datasheet del LM4766, los valores de THD+N son muy inferiores a los que vos reportaste. Eso tal vez sea por que la distorsión informada por EDIFIER sea acústica (a la salida de los parlantes) y no eléctrica, pero no encontré nada que lo indique como medido de esa forma.

Dale una mirada a los links y seguimos después...


----------

